#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Διακοπή επαγγέλματος πριν την ολοκλήρωση.

## antnatal

μπορώ να κάνω διακοπή επαγγέλματος χωρίς να έχω τελειώσει τη Β' φάση δήλωσης ?

χάνω τους κωδικούς του ΤΕΕ?

----------


## Xάρης

Και βέβαια μπορείς να κάνεις όποτε θέλεις διακοπή επαγγέλματος στην εφορία.
Εφόσον δεν ζητήσεις από το ΤΕΕ να διαγραφείς και ως μηχανικός, δεν νομίζω ότι θα χάσεις τους κωδικούς του ΤΕΕ με κάποιο αυτόματο σύστημα, αν και θα έπρεπε!

Διακοπή επαγγέλματός σημαίνει ότι πλέον δεν ασχολείσαι με τα θέματα μηχανικού ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.
Και οι δηλώσεις του Ν.4014/11 είναι αντικείμενο μηχανικών ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών.

----------


## Kostas2002

Τι δικαιολογητικά θέλει η εφορία για διακοπή επαγγέλματος;
Μήπως εκεί είναι η απάντηση στην ερώτηση;

----------

